# Noob Classical Piece Help



## alec4444 (Oct 22, 2008)

Greetings all,

Thanks for letting me use this forum. I have a specific question, one that would probably make regular posters on this forum groan, so before I pose that let me insert the fact that I do love classical music, and in particular choral pieces. Got tickets to Mahler's 8th in Carnegie Hall next year, and I'm near dying. Went to Bayreuth for the Ring premiere in 2006.

I should also point out that I had a similar "once off" request on a pipe-smokers forum, and quickly became a regular member.  May just happen here too... Okay, you ready to groan?

I came across a YouTube video with a particularly powerful clip of music I can't identify. <insert groan here> The clip is here. It sounds familiar, but can't tie it to it's original piece, and it's going to be the kind of thing that'll keep me up at night. I'm SURE someone here can pick out it's composer and perhaps even the original use of it. Perhaps it came from an original movie or TV show soundtrack?

Ok, I did it. Now feel free to come over to my main stomping grounds, the Large Format Photography Forums, register, then post "Which Camera Should I Buy??".  I'll be prepared to help ya out with lots of sound advice. (No pun intended)

Cheers!
--A


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

Tried to view the video clip, but it says it's no longer available. 

FK


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

The link (



) worked for me. There is a question about the music in the (200+) comments, but there's no answer.


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

It worked for me this time.

Definitely sounds very Hollywood. Bit like a cross between something by Hans Zimmer and James Horner.

FK


----------



## alec4444 (Oct 22, 2008)

You're totally spot on. To me, the first 50 secs or so sound like Hans Zimmer, but the rest sounds like James Horner. Now that you mention, I think it's James Horner....

Oh, and I plan to pursue this to it's end...if I have to listen to all his scores.  

--A


----------



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

Glad I could be of some assistance. 

FK


----------

